# Spring Drum Vs Fall Drum (Which do y'all prefer?)



## RobBML (Sep 5, 2021)

This question has probably been posted multiple times on this forum, but in the midst of getting ready for fall fishing I thought i would bring it up. Out of complete curiosity, which time of the year do y'all prefer for drum fishing?

(surf or pier, not necessarily when you should be on the piers vs the surf, just y'alls personal preferences on when y'all would prefer to drum fish as i am aware the planks are hot in the fall)


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I can never decide, so we've gone spring and fall for 15 years. If the jumbo blues show up in the spring it's a real plus, but Easter gets in the way sometimes. The drum seem to be bigger in the fall and the whiting are plentiful. Tropical Storms are just a fact of life on Hatteras.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

i do both and it historically I catch more pups in the spring and bigger drum in the fall


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Fall, simply because I think the season is a little more condensed....if that makes sense.I go both though.........I try to go several times in the fall.........for extended periods. As mentioned weather controls much of it.


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

BOTH! With the exception of tropical storms I think the fall weather is more “predictable” as it can be really cold and windy in the spring. I agree the fish seem to be bigger in the fall, but not always. Also, it seems easier to catch bait in the fall. So maybe I like the fall best (or maybe fall is closer than spring). 👍


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

Every chance I get!!!! You got to show up to get bowed up!!!!😁 Being there at the right time is half the battle!!!


----------



## RobBML (Sep 5, 2021)

Drum Junkie said:


> Every chance I get!!!! You got to show up to get bowed up!!!!😁 Being there at the right time is half the battle!!!


"being there at the right time is half the battle"
-I unfortunately do not live close to the outer banks (4hr, 30 min drive for me), though the closest drive to the beach for me is about an hour and thirty minutes to Wrightsville, a drive that i am rather used to. That said, on my OBX trips, i just have to make do with whatever time I have available. With limited weekends in each season to go, being off by one weekend on a drum blitz is the biggest punch in the gut ever lol. I unfortunately got to experience this feeling twice this past spring season. So that quote is quite the story of my life lol.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a VERY understanding wife!!😂


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

RobBML said:


> "being there at the right time is half the battle"
> -I unfortunately do not live close to the outer banks (4hr, 30 min drive for me), though the closest drive to the beach for me is about an hour and thirty minutes to Wrightsville, a drive that i am rather used to. That said, on my OBX trips, i just have to make do with whatever time I have available. With limited weekends in each season to go, being off by one weekend on a drum blitz is the biggest punch in the gut ever lol. I unfortunately got to experience this feeling twice this past spring season. So that quote is quite the story of my life lol.


 That's why when I go I stay for a good bit. At least two weeks. I got ya beat. Around 6 1/2 hrs with a camper. That's to hatteras. We might do a 3-4 day blitz week after next but as I sit figuring up fuel, rental fee( not taking a camper), etc ,etc........its easily 300 dollar days at the least. One just has to decide what its worth to them. With that said I bet we go weather permitting.....


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Drum Junkie said:


> I have a VERY understanding wife!!😂


 Mine would kill me if I left her..........she loves it.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

retired said:


> Mine would kill me if I left her..........she loves it.


😂


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

I like Spring, I think it is more predictable when they will bite.....but I love the fall also, which is why I go for both.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

ncst8man1999 said:


> I like Spring, I think it is more predictable when they will bite.....but I love the fall also, which is why I go for both.


The big blow last May for a week sort of dampened my spirit to say the least............


----------



## SpanishDrum1980 (4 mo ago)

Catch This said:


> i do both and it historically I catch more pups in the spring and bigger drum in the fall



the opposite for me. I've caught bigger drum in the spring and more drum (i.e. pups) in the fall. maybe it's because I fish the surf in the spring and the sound in the fall.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

SO when is the actual spring season time frame in the surf? We go this year to topsail for our first trip the week before the may holiday. What is surf fishing like that time of the year compared to mid end of june?


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

It all depends on water Temps. If the SW wind blows steady early in the Spring, they will come early. Fish hatteras mostly in the Spring, and when you get a week of SW, they will come. Have seen it as early as the end of February.

Watch on Rutgers and as that warm water pushes in, the drum will come.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

BUT, forgot to post this, as soon as that direction changes, _poof_, gone with the wind....


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Looking to transition our yearly fishing trip from October to March/April. Like most on here, missed a good drum bite on the front and backside of our trip. 
Since we try and plan a year out, when would be the most advantageous time to go? I know a lot is weather dependent, but just looking for overall opinions. Will stay in Rodanthe/Waves/Salvo area.
Thanks


----------

